# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Restumping raised queenslander in brissy

## chemfish

Just wondering for some general advice about partially restumping our raised Queenslander. It's raised a good couple meters off the ground (ie easily walkable height but not legal) and has a thinnish concrete (non structural) concrete slab under it, it is a mix of steel, concrete and old timber stumps. Turns out however that at least some of the stumps have started rotting out (one is totally rotted out at ground level) so I plan to just get all the old timber stumps replaced with steel. We plan on replacing 9 stumps total (including one steel stump that has started to rust at the bottom). 
So far we have had 4 quotes ranging from 4 to 6K which seems pretty variable to me (~$450-650 per stump) but I'm not sure what sort of price it really should be coming in at and if the 4-5k jobs will be any different to the two guys who quoted at 6k. They all seem to be using duragal/supergal steel which I have read isn't as good as proper hot dipper galv steel but again I'm not sure if there is really actually that much difference. Obviously with something as important as house foundations I don't want to go cheap to find they botch the job but I also don't want to pad anyones pockets and 2k is a lot of extra cash at the moment. 
If anyone has any suggestions on rough prices, questions I should be asking, good companies in brissy etc then it would be greatly appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Were your quotes broken down into materials and labour?  Makes it much easier to get a better handle on value if it is...

----------


## cyclic

> Just wondering for some general advice about partially restumping our raised Queenslander. It's raised a good couple meters off the ground (ie easily walkable height but not legal) and has a thinnish concrete (non structural) concrete slab under it, it is a mix of steel, concrete and old timber stumps. Turns out however that at least some of the stumps have started rotting out (one is totally rotted out at ground level) so I plan to just get all the old timber stumps replaced with steel. We plan on replacing 9 stumps total (including one steel stump that has started to rust at the bottom). 
> So far we have had 4 quotes ranging from 4 to 6K which seems pretty variable to me (~$450-650 per stump) but I'm not sure what sort of price it really should be coming in at and if the 4-5k jobs will be any different to the two guys who quoted at 6k. They all seem to be using duragal/supergal steel which I have read isn't as good as proper hot dipper galv steel but again I'm not sure if there is really actually that much difference. Obviously with something as important as house foundations I don't want to go cheap to find they botch the job but I also don't want to pad anyones pockets and 2k is a lot of extra cash at the moment. 
> If anyone has any suggestions on rough prices, questions I should be asking, good companies in brissy etc then it would be greatly appreciated. 
> Cheers

  Call Brisbane Posts and Beams, I'm sure they could recommend a few to quote.

----------


## Optimus

How deep do they have to dig the stump holes in qld

----------


## chemfish

None of the quotes broke down costs (other than stating gst and a couple showing bsa insurance), all they did was list what was to be done. I don't think any of the tradies I've had out in the last bit for solar panel upgrades, electrical stuff and new gas hot water have broken down their costs or reciepts.  
I do believe the min depth is 600. most of the quotes were for 900, one of the two 6k quotes was for 700 and 900 if he decided it was needed.

----------


## Optimus

Most of the cost in reblocking is for the labour. $450-$650 a stump is very expensive, even when u factor in the cost of a steel stump (roughly $50/meter down in vic) 
:note to self, must move back to qld

----------


## ringtail

Never use anything but hot dipped gal if going steel. Yes they cost more but normal gal will rust out, guaranteed.  Footing depth should be minimum 900 x 450 but depending on soil type should be 1200 -1500 ( clay). Wasting your time if you dont go down far enough. $500 per hole is about right for hot dipped posts with proper footings. Ring a engineer or private certifier and ask them for minimum footing size for your area. Mine wont accept anything less than 1200 x 450 for highset verandahs and the new house next door had to go down 2000 for their house stumps (clay). I cant recommend any of the ones I have seen work  :Tongue: . Maybe try a builder instead of a restumper.

----------


## Cecile

Don't know anything about the technicalities of this but if the house is sound and in good condition and you intend staying there have you considered building a steel subfloor?  We envisioned a frame of steel beams and posts.  Probably very costly though.

----------


## Moondog55

I think Cecile means an engineered steel frame to open up the ground area and get rid of all the stumps ( or as many members as possible) and getting 2400mm clear over the top of the slab. Certainly that's what I would do if money wasn't an issue, and think of all the savings for when the area floods next.

----------


## chemfish

We have actually given thought to raising it but we only have plans to stay here for 10 years tops (fingers crossed) and given the area (virginia) I don't think we could ever reclaim the costs of a lift and build. Besides, the place is already ~120sqm so putting an extra floor in for our needs would be ridiculous. That said in a nice area I would love to lift it and just do most of the build in myself (just get it done to lockup and electrics/gas etc in by tradies).

----------


## ringtail

How big is the block of land ? In 10 years time Virginia will be "inner city"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Moondog55

> We have actually given thought to raising it but we only have plans to stay here for 10 years tops (fingers crossed) and given the area (virginia) I don't think we could ever reclaim the costs of a lift and build. Besides, the place is already ~120sqm so putting an extra floor in for our needs would be ridiculous. That said in a nice area I would love to lift it and just do most of the build in myself (just get it done to lockup and electrics/gas etc in by tradies).

  I didn't mean to enclose the floor area, just make it usable as a work/entertainment/car park area. My uncles/cousins place in Coopers Plains was 3000 off the ground and in the heat that's where we lived; nice and cool under there, it was also where the laundry was ( no sewerage in those days just a can dunny down the back)

----------


## grantj

We just had a stack of posts redone at our place on Brissie's southside. We got a few quotes, and went with a mid-priced option (~$450 a stump). Concrete posts for those in view from outside the house, gal steel for those that weren't.  
Msg me if you'd like further info.

----------

